
Using PGP keyservers for decentralised file storage - yakamok
https://github.com/yakamok/keyserver-fs
======
neilalexander
Have you as yet determined if keyservers will accept unusually large payloads?

~~~
ovasiliades
I suppose that, given you can have limitless pgp subkeys, the size of payloads
can be arbitrarily large as well.

~~~
yakamok
That sounds good, thank you

